# reef tank newbie, question about equipment



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

hello everyone, 

In a few days I'll be acquiring a family member's established saltwater set up. Its been running for a couple years already. 

I'm not completely new to aquariums though. The cycling and all that I understand. Its assumed that this tank's cycle will be disturbed with the move so I'm going a wait a few months after the new cycle is complete to start adding things..

My question is, if I want to keep corals, what type would be most "hardy"? Ive heard that soft corals are better and more tolerant of changes in water parameters. Is this true?

Also, is a protein skimmer necessary if I want to keep corals? I don't want a sump. This probably the most important question seeing as how expensive they really are. 
The person that's giving it to me said that he never needed it but I'm not sure if he had corals. 

here's a list of what I'll be getting:
-30 gallon eclipse tank
-biowheel and filter
-sand(not sure if its live)
-tons of live rock
-powerhead(I think I'll purchase one more) 
-lighting(not sure what type)
-cleaning materials and chemicals
-one black clown fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The light is very important and with a 30g you don't have to have a ps but you need to make water changes regulary.Protien skimmers are an invaluable tool.Often and regulary myself and ReefingMadness will recommend the largest you can fit and afford.You should get one for at least double your tank capacity so one rated for 60 -75 would be be in the right .
Leathers and mushrooms are easiest.RM will give tons of great info I'm sure.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Soft Corals would be the easiest to keep, and some LPS are pretty simple and hardy also.
30g tank with Corals, yea, I'd suggest you run a skimmer, would be wise and better for the system. Don't worry about not running a sump, they are a bonus to have, not a necessity.
Lighting, you need to get an idea what type of light you have there if you plan on keeping any corals. Soft Corals don't need strong lighting, but T-12 and T-8 aren't going to cut it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

AquaMaxx HOB-1 Hang-On-Back Protein Skimmer
Reef Octopus BH100 Hang-on-the-Back Protein Skimmer - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

I was looking at the reef octopus bh1000.. is the bh100 sufficient then? It's cheaper haha so that works better if its doable!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya, it'll suffice for a 30g tank.


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

awesome, thank you for your help!


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

actually I have one more question. Ive been using conditioned tap water for my freshwater tank. For a saltwater tank, everybody has been saying to use RO/DI water...
I live in an apartment complex so i cant change plumbing or anything like that. 

Is this type of water system absolutely necessary if I treat the water a few days in advance? If I need this system, do they make them to where I can attach it to my faucet or something? Or should I just buy premixed water from the pet store?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Welp, no. Its not really a necessity to use RO/DI water, its best that you do, because the sponge and algae growth that come with tap water is hidious. Unless your going to run a sump full of macro algae to eat up the garbage thats in tap water, I'd steer clear of it.
The do make units that can attach to the faucets.
Faucet Adapter Diverter Valve Ro Water Filter System Quick Connect Kitchen 74138 | eBay


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

Do I use that to connect the RO/DI system or is that the system itself? sorry! I'm dumb when it comes to this stuff


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That would allow you to run RO/DI system from sink faucet when not using for otherwise.You still need to get ro/di to hook up to it.


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

hey guys, so I just picked up the tank. There is coriline(don't know how to spell it) covering the tank! It looks horrible! How do I get it off.. It looks too hard to use an algae scraper. 

Paint scraper? Razor blade? Also there's little starfish everywhere.. How do I get rid of them?


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

oh and I forgot to add that I do know that corelline(coreline?) algae is good.. I'll prolly keep it on the back panel but it's really heavy on the front and sides


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Razor blade should work.Vinnegar will help if you need it, just rinse tank after .GET RID OF ALL THE STAR FISH.They are pest and even a piece of one will/could grow into many more.Reefkeeping Magazine - Reefkeeping 101


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Those are Aterina Star Fish, I wouldn't bother with them unless they are the colored type. They wont' harm anything in the tank.


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

You guys are so helpful! Thank you very much! when I'm done cycling I'm going to have tons of stocking questions haha. I kid I kid, I'll do research.


----------

